# ejb 3.0 vs. jdo vs. hibernate vs. iBatis



## maitscha (16. Jul 2006)

hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei zu evaluieren welcher or-mapper für ein rcp projekt am besten einsetzbar wäre. es handelt sich um ein projekt mit anfangs mal ca. 50 entities und oracle express db.

ich habe bereits ein halbes jahr erfahrung mit hibernate (aus se1). hibernate hat einige gute werkzeuge und ansätze, ich hatte aber teilweise auch probleme damit. vor allem die hibernate tools sind bei mir recht gut angekommen. ich weiß nicht, ob ich es nochmals einsetzen möchte.

ich bin jetzt dabei mir mal jdo und ejb 3.0 anzusehen. mit iBatis hab ich noch überhaupt keine erfahrung.

sun geht ja eher den weg, in zukunft unterstützung für ejb 3.0 zu geben. was ich so gelesen habe, wird ja jdo eher abgegeben, und offizielles persistent framework wird ja ejb 3.0 bleiben, wobei dass ja auch nicht nur für j2ee sondern auch für j2se verwendet werden soll.

ich habe mir einige beispiele zu ejb 3.0 entity beans angesehen, es gefällt mir eigentlich sehr gut, vor allem deswegen, weil sämtliche mappings nicht in einem eigenen xml-files stehen müssen sondern direkt im code mittels annotations gemacht werden. das erhöht meiner meinung nach die übersichtlichkeit.

welche erfahrung habt ihr damit? welche or-mapper habt ihr in verwendung bzw. mit welche habt ihr schon gearbeitet?

lg
christoph


----------



## Kumarunster (1. Nov 2006)

Hi,

also ich kann nur das Java Persistence API (Entity JavaBeans 3.0) ans Herz legen. Habe nur sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Du kannst problemlos die JPA-Implementierung, ohne den Änderungen an deinem Sourcecode, tauschen. Ich habe JPA von TopLink und Hibernate ausprobiert und bin beim Hibernate EntityManager schließlich gelandet.

Wie gesagt, gefällt mir sehr und von der Performance her ist es sogar unter Umständen besser als Hibernate selbst, obwohl Hibernate EntityManager darauf aufsetzt.

Viele Grüße, Kolja


----------



## Tokka (6. Jan 2007)

Wenn ich die Java Persistence API nuzen möchte, muss ich dann auch ein ApplicationServer einsetzen?? (Für EJB brauche ich den ja normalerweise)


----------



## bronks (6. Jan 2007)

Tokka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich die Java Persistence API nuzen möchte, muss ich dann auch ein ApplicationServer einsetzen?? (Für EJB brauche ich den ja normalerweise)


Von JBoss gibt es EJB3.0 auch als standalone.


----------

